# Nova G3 sale . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't had much time to turn and won't for a while, but I couldn't pass up Woodcraft's 50% off sale with promo pack, free shipping *and* it includes the Cole mini jaw! 

You get the G3 chuck body with the T handle chuck key, 35mm jaws, 50 mm jaws, pin jaws, and a mini Cole jaws set. 

The mini Cole is $60 by itself. Total for all of it came to $173.98. This is really an incredible buy. My POJ chuck will never see the light of day again. 

Just thought I'd give a heads up to any mini or midi drivers who are unhappy with their current chuck. 






.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know much of anything about chucks other than the mostly crummy one that I have.

This one says that it doesn't come with an insert, and I can't find what size spindle the chuck fits on, so I'm left to guess that the insert is an adapter to whatever size spindle you want to use. 

If that's the case, how do I find the adapters on their website? I need a 1" x 8tpi, but I can't find it for the G3 chuck.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

TT, you and the Mrs. will be set now. That is a good deal. 

b00kem, try this page http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2005766/Nova-G3-Chuck.aspx


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The insert is what allows the chuck to be mated to your particular lathe so you only need the one. If your threads are 1"-8tpi then you need insert number 15M76. Stick that into their search box and it'll pop up. Their website can be confusing on many of the accessories. HTH.







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

slatron25 said:


> TT, you and the Mrs. will be set now. That is a good deal.


Yeah I thought so too. She's not done with this semester until January but she plans to get back out here and make some bowls and other gifts if I get her some heat in the turning corner. I might just set the thing up in her sewing room. :smile: 






.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

I just bought the G3 Nova chuck. Forgot the insert.... But the 15M76 is for the Nova chuck and a 1"x8 lathe.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I was at our local woodcraft store, which is pretty handy at about 5 minutes from my house. I stopped in just to get a copy of a receipt I needed for our turning club and saw the chuck there and bought it and the adapter. Looks like a pretty good setup. I have to degrease it and put it in service yet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought my boy a unused two year old Jet 1014 mini. Would the G3 promo deal or the black Friday deal on the Nova midi chuck at $125.00 with six jaw sets be better on a mini? The G3 would need the adapter and the midi will bolt right on. I have only used the SuperNova2 and the Vicmarc, any input would help.


----------

